# Carboy Air Space Bladder - trial version



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 28, 2012)

I think I have come up with a great idea and I would like some feedback. In the past several years I have seen a lot of people have excessive head space in their carboys. I have developed a air bladder that can be pushed down the carboy neck and then blown up to remove any excess head space as it automatically seals until removal. This product is reusable and food grade as well.




Thanks Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Deezil (Feb 28, 2012)

How is it inflated? built within the bladder or a bike pump or something? Just curious


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks, Steve, but I'll have to pass on this one. I hope it works well for everyone.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 28, 2012)

These are some pics I took on the fly - all it takes is a straw to fill them and it will seal automatically as soon as you pull out the straw.

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 28, 2012)

Just have to figure out how to seal up my kids capri sun pouches and I'm all set . 

Don't worry we'll respect your pouch 

Those look like it could work. Do you have to pop them to get them out or just insert a straw again?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 28, 2012)

all you have to do is insert the straw and gently pull it back out

thanks steve


----------



## WildBill (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw a wine bottle version of this on the TV show "The Shark Tank." He sold company and patent for 400k. Yours is a better value for sure. 

http://wineballoon.com/


----------



## GerardVineyard (Feb 29, 2012)

I like the idea but is there any way to make it in the shape of a balloon instead of a square? A balloon shape might fit the shape of a carboy better.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 29, 2012)

GerardVineyard said:


> I like the idea but is there any way to make it in the shape of a balloon instead of a square? A balloon shape might fit the shape of a carboy better.



I thought that as well- in reality all you are doing is displacing the liquid - forcing it around the bag to the neck of the carboy.

So there are crease that the wine can still breathe thru the air lock 

If it was round it might cause an air tight seal - which would not be good - especially if the wine ferments a little bit (no where for the CO2 to go )

thanks steve


----------



## GerardVineyard (Feb 29, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> If it was round it might cause an air tight seal - which would not be good - especially if the wine ferments a little bit (no where for the CO2 to go )
> 
> thanks steve



Good Point....


----------



## Kabang (Mar 21, 2012)

I wonder if you could do the same thing with a zip lock bag. You are not trying to put it under preasure, just trying to keep the oxygen in the air volume from coming in contact with the wine. A little air is ok, but alot, not so good.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 21, 2012)

A ziploc bag would work perfect !!
The only problem is getting your fingers below the neck to close off the seal - prior to letting all the air out 

thanks steve


----------



## MurphyTexas (Mar 22, 2012)

Like the idea. The only concern you have is the kind of plastic and what leaching it will do to the wine. 

Don't want to solve one problem by creating another.

I use 2HDPE food grade buckets for primary and 1PET better bottle carboys so I am not against using plastics. The better bottle guys have conducted tests and posted their results. 

Of course the wine in a bag/box plastic bladder must be produced to some safety standard but what is that standard?

What I am learning is that "food grade" doesn't mean "wine grade".


----------



## Affe (Mar 22, 2012)

I had a similar idea not too long ago, but it was shot down for multiple reasons.

I believe some people use marbles to fill the volume (as noted in the thread).


----------



## Arne (Mar 22, 2012)

Wonder what my wine gremlins would think of that thing when they go to steal a sample. LOL, Arne.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 22, 2012)

Arne , I believe that it typically stops all wine thiefs ! (LOL)
BTW - it is food and medical grade - it is a nylon based plastic, I wanted to develop something better than using marbles or argon gas or transfering into many size containers.

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## TJsBasement (Mar 22, 2012)

When can we buy these things and what are they called. Would it be ok to use co2 to fill them up, I mean will co2 or other common gases permeate the bag and into the wine.


----------



## Polarhug (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you still tinkering around with this project? Sounds interesting.


----------



## joea132 (Feb 21, 2013)

I think every serious home winemaker has considered an idea of this magnitude at least a couple of times. It would be cool to have a carboy shaped balloon that inflates from the top down to seal everything in a perfect world however it sounds like submerging the bag is the best option. This is a great idea. The only problem is that it has limited application and is for a very specific demographic. 

Nonetheless I commend you for putting in the time and effort into research and development.


----------



## Sudz (Feb 27, 2013)

You taking orders yet??? Been waiting in this here line forever!


----------



## Dugger (Feb 28, 2013)

Like many winemakers, I had thought of trying something like this a couple of years ago but I would simply have filled the "balloon" with water, tied it off and let it sink to the bottom. It would displace volume without blocking the carboy neck. But you still need a "balloon" material that would be considered safe.


----------

